# Unknown Grain - How to Tell What it is?



## woodwormm (26/7/15)

I've scored some unkown malt from a friend who's father passed, leaving behind a decent amount of ingredients.

there's a fair bit of grain (around 40kg) so I don't want it to go to waste (the chooks).

how do i determine what it is? 

Is there a simple tea I can make and measure brix or ph or something? or is it just a visual and taste kinda thing ? 

I don't want to go using biscuit or crystal as a base malt and wasting it. 

any ideas?


----------



## mofox1 (26/7/15)

Crystal should be easy to identify, it will be sweet!

Which leads to another way to categories them - can it convert itself? A small mini-mash will provide the answer to that question. If the liquid isn't sweet after 10min, @ 65deg then it either can't, or will have trouble, converting itself.

As for narrowing it down further, that will be where a taste comparison against known samples may come in handy, or make up the "standard" amount of wort that is used to get the EBC stats (about which I have SFA knowledge).... unless you have a colour guide handy then, again, a comparison against a known sample will be your friend.

Good luck!


----------



## antiphile (26/7/15)

Tasting it is your best option.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/7/15)

Yep. Grab a few grains and chew on them.


----------



## spog (26/7/15)

Maybe take some to your local HBS for colour comparison,if you find one or so that are a close match perhaps ask if you can have a bit of each to then try a taste test to find the closest match ?


----------



## kevo (26/7/15)

What's it packaged in?


----------



## Blind Dog (26/7/15)

You'll get a fairly long way smelling and tasting the grains and the trying a mini mash to set gravity, colour and taste.

You might get further asking (when opportune and not insensitive) where he bought his grain, calling them and explaining circumstances and asking what his last grain orders were. If you still can't work it out, maybe ask them if you can bring in samples?


----------



## HBHB (27/7/15)

Also consider the possibility of how old it is. If it's 3,4 or 5 years old, it's probably not worth trying to use it up, unless it's been packaged and stored really well.


----------

